# Dead sticking



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone ever heard of or tried this technique? The word is use a scented bait I.E, gulp,slurp,or fish bite, find an area which holds a lot of skittish fish. Cast and relax. Alot of the guy's on the Oh Boy Oberta are swearing by this technique.

I first heard about it whenI fished the Kemah stop of the cup. I didn't put any value in it. But i am hearing more and more about it.

Apparently the foraging fish will find it naturally, by scent and sight, and the lack of movement will not spook them.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I will sometimes put a gulp shrimp underneath a float and then cast and wait. It has produced sometimes when the fish were not biting otherwise.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

I tried this the other day with a gulp & caught a small Speck. Iwatched my ol friend Steve Jones do this ( Insperation Charters ) he told me that Red Fish will especially pick it up off of the bottom.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

I do not inshore fish but, it works for bottom fishin and catfishing so I would think it would be just as deadly on inshore, especially with a flo/car leader. BBob


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I've tried similar things for redfish as mentioned and had decent luck,and every now and then i will pick up a speck this way.More reds though.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the help guys. Just curious if I was missing out on a productive technique...


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

Have tried it on Escambia Bay. More catfish that anything else.


----------



## taosx (Sep 27, 2007)

I've found it much better jerking a cajun thunder over a gulp. Just sitting and waiting catches pin fish for me.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

It works especially well when fishing around docks or structure for redfish! When sight fishing we will also just throw the Gulp! out in front of the fish and let it sit, not as extreme as just letting it sit under a dock, but another variation of dead sticking...


----------



## talleyban (Sep 28, 2007)

I have caught a few reds and several cats using this method. Most of the time I am playing deckhand for my wife and place the rod in the holder. When I take it out there is a fish on the end. Last year I caught 4 bull reds while helping my wife:Wow:


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL Your a pro and didn't even know it!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

You mean... youjust threw out the gulp... bait whatever... and left it... then you came back to check on it... and there was a fish on it? I would think..a catfish.. or a crab. That's good you caught reds!! geeez.. I'll have to try that out this weekend!!!:toast


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

It works really well around docks like mentioned before.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you're sightfishing especially, deadstick a Gulp peeler crab.

If you can get it within 5 feet of the front end of a redfish, you'll be on in just a few seconds.

If you're worried about the spook, just put it further out in front of him. He'll find it, those things stink.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I tried it a few time last year with a peeler crab. I caught Zilch, Nothing, and Nadda! The only bites I had were where little pinfish (I guess) nibbled the legs off the crabs.


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

its a great way to fish,cast out bait,put rod in holder,pick up beer,thats my kinda fishin.:letsdrink


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

<BLOCKQUOTE dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px">

Thanks for the responses. My next day off is the 12th of Oct. I guess I will try it out down in Matagorda.:letsdrink</BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I did it with a slurp the other morning and caught a couple of specks.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yea the technique is definately effective on skittish fish. I started doin it for bass in saltwater but I did it pretty often in NC. It definately produces, especially with super scented baits like the gulp.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Gloryboy (10/2/2007)*<BLOCKQUOTE dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px">
> 
> Thanks for the responses. My next day off is the 12th of Oct. I guess I will try it out down in Matagorda.:letsdrink</BLOCKQUOTE>


I was just down in Corpus Christi for two weeks and I didn't catch anything to write home about. I was over in the Packard Channel. I did catch some 12 to 15in drum but being up here in P'Cola with the type of fish we always catch around here had me hoping for something bigger there.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt. John, how long does the winter redfishing stay good? I plan to be home for a little while in December, hoping to have a reason to bring the boat home


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Gloryboy (10/2/2007)*Capt. John, how long does the winter redfishing stay good? I plan to be home for a little while in December, hoping to have a reason to bring the boat home




Bring it, the bulls will be in the bay and I think redfishing is better in the winter because of reduced boat traffic and clearer water.


----------



## spearit2 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've caught reds deadsticking Gulp under dock lights.. usually when I stop fishing to drink beer, or do something else. But has definatly worked in the past. I cant wait for the fall/winter redfish..coming down end of October and then again in November...


----------



## Drewski (Oct 3, 2007)

We caught some nice flounder deadsticking stingray grubs on an eighth ounce jig head about a month ago while 

fishing the docks.........seems to work good with gulps as long as the pinfish aren't thick.:toast


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going to try that with fishbites this weekend while I'm throwing a redfish magic.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I waded wednesday night for an hour or two after work... Once it got dark I added a fish-bite (shrimp scent) casted as far as I could and let it sit. Got a lot of hits no takers. Kinda built my confidence in the scent dispersal though:letsdrink


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

OK went out this morning (Friday )wind howling 20 miles hour plus so decided to fish off of the dock.

Took a Gulp Crab threw it out next to another old dockand just let it set therecaught a nice 3 lb Flounder . Guess what was for lunch today ??????? Anyway it worked but could not catch another fish but this one fish was good enough for lunch. 

When is the wind going to stop blowing ?


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Capt. John Rivers (10/2/2007)*
> 
> Dead sticking isvery similar to worm fishing for bass. I lived up north for most of my life and fished for largemouth bass, and if you werefishing with either a worm or a pig and jig, the style was calleddead sticking.
> 
> When I moved down here, I knew very little about saltwater fishing and I incorporated my freshwater techniques over to saltwater and it has proven to work very well. Just the past few years, people are hearing about spinner baits for Redfish. I was using spinner baits for reds and specks 9 yrs ago when I first moved here and I still use them to this day. I have found that inshore saltwater fishing has a lot of the same techniques as fresh water to catch fish. Hope this helps.</DIV>


Yep, back in the 1970's we used our bass fishing tackle to catch lots of reds and trout. Gold willow leaf spinning baits were killer hot. 6 inch purple jelly worms tore up the trout. It's really nothing new.


----------

